# GPs sur iphone 6 + hs en Allemagne



## barbette (27 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

j'espère être au bon endroit, je n'ai pas trouver la réponse a mon problème sur les posts.
J'ai effectué en mars 2014,un voyage en Allemagne (Dresden) en partant des landes, avec comme téléphone un moto G et application GPS Google Maps, voyage et guidage parfait aller et retour!
La semaine dernière j'ai refait exactement le même voyage mais avec un i phone 6 plus tout neuf, (novembre 2014) et plusieurs applications GPS pour tester, car aucune n'a fonctionné une fois  en Allemagne et ce dès le passage de frontière!
Voyage galère, malgré une bonne vielle carte routière papier!
Les réglages réseaux à l'étranger, internet UE, les données cellulaires  étaient activés ainsi que la 4G mais cela m' indiquait qu'il ne pouvait pas se connecter au serveur les ai tous essayer, rien n'y a fait!
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le pourquoi de la chose...
Merci d'avance, c'est juste pour ne pas mourrir idiote.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2015)

Quel Gps avait tu ?


----------



## barbette (1 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel Gps avait tu ?


J'avais plusieurs gps, je les ai tous essayer et aucun n'a fonctionné en Allemagne pour le voyage de cette année


----------



## barbette (1 Mars 2015)

barbette a dit:


> J'avais plusieurs gps, je les ai tous essayer et aucun n'a fonctionné en Allemagne pour le voyage de cette année


J'avais télechargé google maps , michelin, waze et il y avait bien sùr plan!Et aucun n'a marché!


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2015)

c'est étrange que plan n'est pas fonctionné 
données a l'étranger était bien activé ?


----------



## barbette (1 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est étrange que plan n'est pas fonctionné
> Données a l'étranger était bien activé ?


Oui tout était activé!!
L'année dernière cela avait parfaitement marché avec mon moto et google maps et sans avoir de surcoût, ma facture a été identique à d'habitude, je suis chez free. la seule différence c'est que j'ai un Iphone 6 plus et qe j'ai du changer de carte sim pour l'iphone qui a lui, une nano sim.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2015)

assez étrange en effet , avez vous poser la question a free ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Avril 2015)

Le blême vient de l'opérateur qui pour des raisons de cout lié au roaming data limite voire empêche les connexions permanentes. As tu essayé d'accéder à internet en Allemagne?

SVP: arrêtez de dire GPS en parlant des logiciels de cartographie (nav ou pas). Le GPS est un récepteur de signaux des satellites éponymes, il ne fait rien d'autre que de recevoir des coordonnées X,Y. C'est les logiciels qui font les calculs. Le GPS ne sert pas qu'à la nav, il est utilisé dans plein de cas.


----------

